# 424 wage drop



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm not union but at one time I was. Local here (Alberta) on the news tonight. Wages going from $44 to $36 an hour.

That will start the race I guess.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

daveEM said:


> I'm not union but at one time I was. Local here (Alberta) on the news tonight. Wages going from $44 to $36 an hour.
> 
> That will start the race I guess.


That's astounding.  

What's the backstory?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> I'm not union but at one time I was. Local here (Alberta) on the news tonight. Wages going from $44 to $36 an hour.
> 
> That will start the race I guess.


That's what they're charging for side jobs already.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

same thing happened in 85
wages went from 19.60 to 13.96.
NEP, CLAC, drop in oil prices, Right to Work was raising it's ugly head, and insanely high interest rates, 
At least there was Fort Smack to go to if you want full rate. 
But not this time.

As for side jobs, we have idiots on kijiji , charging $35 per hour and bragging how much they will save the customer


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

telsa said:


> That's astounding.
> 
> What's the backstory?


Hopefully someone from 424 will chime in. The Union did a similar thing back in the 80's when the Oil stuff died.

Not a strong Union Province I think they want to compete and get some more work so they don't have 600 guys on the books forever.

I'm not sure that will work. I suspect the non union shops don't want to share so they will also drop the wages for their people.

Competition I guess. 

Myself I'm going to show them. Rate tomorrow I think I'll set at $16.75 (+ tax of course). Winter so I'll arrive with the dog team as no gasoline will be affordable. 99 will have to compete. The race is on.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

daveEM said:


> Hopefully someone from 424 will chime in. The Union did a similar thing back in the 80's when the Oil stuff died.
> 
> Not a strong Union Province I think they want to compete and get some more work so they don't have 600 guys on the books forever.
> 
> ...


Your dogs can use Apple-pay when they make solo runs to the supply house ? 

You guys *can* live on snow and ice !


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is a link to the story...
http://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/alberta-electricians-angry-over-wage-deductions-1.3178412

Like I said to my dad last night, I don't think the union is "leading the way" in the cuts... Unfortunately most other companies already took the hit a year or so ago.. I think the union's cut is the largest I've heard of but others were close. It makes it tough to compete when they're labour rates are so much higher than anyone else's around.. 

I looked back after my wage cut earlier this year and it was back to what I was making in 2009... It will take a long time to get that back.. At least with the cut I took, our pension percentages weren't effected..


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

It is probably due to the fact electricians do not stick together. The pipefitters and tinners make more than us and they have non union competition.

I see jobs where the GC will have union pipfitters, iron workers, and tinners but use a non union electrical contractor.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

kg7879 said:


> It is probably due to the fact electricians do not stick together. The pipefitters and tinners make more than us and they have non union competition.
> 
> *I see jobs where the GC will have union pipfitters, iron workers, and tinners but use a non union electrical contractor.*


That doesn't happen around here because the IBEW would setup a line and the other trades would respect it.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

HackWork said:


> That doesn't happen around here because the IBEW would setup a line and the other trades would respect it.


I'm guessing you live in an area that has a strong union presence. About the only union who really has a lockdown of the market here is the elevator union. Those guys have it made.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

kg7879 said:


> I'm guessing you live in an area that has a strong union presence. About the only union who really has a lockdown of the market here is the elevator union. Those guys have it made.


If a job has union ironworkers, tin knockers, and pipe fitters on it, then setting up a line and stopping work should make a difference.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

HackWork said:


> If a job has union ironworkers, tin knockers, and pipe fitters on it, then setting up a line and stopping work should make a difference.


I agree but this is Utah and not the north east.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I arrived exactly twice to jobs that had a line up. Neither one of them was our trade.
I turned around and went home.
I did not even know the reason for the line, but everyone respected it and did not cross it.
Usually over by the next day.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Our rate went up early this year, thankfully we are not in the oilfield and so far haven't had to consider cuts to anything. My guys came in this morning expecting us to follow but if we don't have to no sense making workers unhappy. We are in the process of taking over the maintenance and automation for another larger customer as the previous contractor started ripping them off by charging for more materials then actually made it to site. Not sure why some guys see things falling apart of other contractors and shoot themselves in the foot. They never questioned our rate and we start a trial period starting later this week.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I arrived exactly twice to jobs that had a line up. Neither one of them was our trade.
> I turned around and went home.
> I did not even know the reason for the line, but everyone respected it and did not cross it.
> Usually over by the next day.


Crossing a line to go to work is a good way to get your skull cracked open.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Crossing a line to go to work is a good way to get your skull cracked open.


Yeah but you're from NJ.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

daveEM said:


> Yeah but you're from NJ.


Yeah, like they don't bury people in the Alberta Meadowlands 






:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

HackWork said:


> *Crossing a line to go to work *is a good way to get your skull cracked open.


No need to worry about that in Alberta? 

:surrender::laughing:

Borgi


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Borgi said:


> No need to worry about that in Alberta?
> 
> :surrender::laughing:
> 
> Borgi


Where have you been?


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

brian john said:


> Where have you been?


Not sure what you're asking?

Borgi


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

daveEM said:


> I'm not union but at one time I was. Local here (Alberta) on the news tonight. Wages going from $44 to $36 an hour.
> 
> That will start the race I guess.


Too bad you don't have Donald Trump for Primeminister. Donald gonna make America Great again on the day he takes office.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Too bad you don't have Donald Trump for Primeminister. Donald gonna make America Great again on the day he takes office.


ENOUGH already!!!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> I arrived exactly twice to jobs that had a line up. Neither one of them was our trade.
> I turned around and went home.
> I did not even know the reason for the line, but everyone respected it and did not cross it.
> Usually over by the next day.


Reminds me of one time, when the plumbers set up a line.
There was one lone apprentice standing there without a sign.
Poor kid was saying that without a sign, he figured it was okay for us to cross the line.
i sent one of our apprentices over to another site to get a sign for the plumber, so we would be able to 'officially' honour the picket line
That is trade solidarity:


----------



## Vernan Schimpf (Apr 20, 2021)

wcord said:


> same thing happened in 85
> wages went from 19.60 to 13.96.
> NEP, CLAC, drop in oil prices, Right to Work was raising it's ugly head, and insanely high interest rates,
> At least there was Fort Smack to go to if you want full rate.
> ...


That was not the only deduction from our pay.we also were deducted money off what our reduced pay ended up being to give to the Union Contractors so they could compete against Non Union shops. I forget what that amount was but we paid. i believe the pay was 13 dollars industrial work and 11 dollars commerial.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

The BA (business agent) of 716 talked a good story back in 1980's, saying we would get more work if we cut our wages.
They took a vote at the meeting and claimed the ayes had it, no way.
Us nayers called for a division of the house, but it was denied.
Thing about it there was no work to be had at that time regardless of the wages.
I left Houston for the armpit of the US, New Jersey.
Worked there for 2 years and came back home.
They were not happy to see me back.
Never got another call.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Vernan Schimpf said:


> That was not the only deduction from our pay.we also were deducted money off what our reduced pay ended up being to give to the Union Contractors so they could compete against Non Union shops. I forget what that amount was but we paid. i believe the pay was 13 dollars industrial work and 11 dollars commerial.


What's the difference between a pay deduction that I did not consent to and staling money from my bank account?

One is legal and the other is not? 

There are WAY too many hands in the pockets of the working person. WAY WAY too many.


----------

